# Help! My angelfish are destroying each other



## Hazarrd (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a 32 gallon freshwater tank with 4 angelfish (~2 inches each) and 1 dwarf gouarmi. The angelfish have bickered since I bought them 2 years ago, but it has gotten progressively worse. It's now at the point where they are fighting all day, attacking organs, and even pinning one another to the floor of the tank, clearly intending to kill the other fish. I realize my tank is not big enough to support 4 angelfish because of the territorial issues, but I'm at a loss for what I should do at this point. There is one angel in particular who always seems to be instigating the fights. Would removing him solve the problem, or would another just step up to the plate? Would greatly appreciate any suggestions. It's difficult to let this go on much longer, even if it means getting rid of all but one angel. Speaking of which, how exactly would I go about getting rid of 3 angels if that is what's necessary?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Get rid of all of them. a 32 simply just isn't big enough.
Donate them to someone or to a local pet store, you could even try to get store credit.
At the very least get rid of three of them.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

^^ Agree, your tank is too small. Pick one and donate the rest. It's just not big enough for angels.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

for now... remove the bully, see if things calm down.. if they do then you dont have to rush greatly into finding new homes and can do it at a steady pace to make sure they get good homes! if not then i would try separating them.. because they will kill each other. i hope it all works out


----------



## Hazarrd (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I'm now deciding between getting rid of all of them or keeping one. I plan on putting some other fish in the tank if I do either, but I'm concerned that if I keep one, it will be aggressive toward other fish. Are angels only aggressive amongst each other, or is there a good chance that one would be aggressive toward other fish?

Also, is it normal for angelfish to swim around upside down, backwards, etc., or is this likely a result of all of the fighting?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

If you keep 1 it shouldn't be aggressive towards other fish, as long as the other fish aren't small enough to fit in it's mouth. THey normally aren't that aggressive until you jam too many of them in too small of a space, they don't like that, like most fish.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Another thought might be to let nature take it's course. The increased aggression may be the pairing off process that preceeds spawning in cichlids. This course of action will likely result in two dead fish but the two remaining may end up as a spawning pair. If you can figure out which two is the new pair (they are probably protecting a defined territory) you might can remove the other two in time to save them. A 32 gal tank is plenty big enough for a spawning pair of adult angels.


----------



## Hazarrd (Dec 24, 2006)

Do you have any suggestions for determining which two are dominant/pairing?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> Also, is it normal for angelfish to swim around upside down, backwards, etc., or is this likely a result of all of the fighting?


Nope, something is wrong, probably due to the fighting. The sooner you get them seperated the better. Something happened. Most likley due to the fighting.


----------

